# NUEVA VILLA DEPORTIVA BLANQUIAZUL



## hcastgu (Feb 20, 2006)

Villa Deportiva Blanquiazul” 


Por primera vez en la historia de Alianza Lima se cuenta con un logro tan trascendental para la División de Menores del Club, el cual tiene como respaldo el trabajo que se viene haciendo desde hace algún tiempo por formar mejores deportistas en la institución íntima.

Con la adquisición de este terreno en alquiler a largo plazo con opción de compra inmediata se ha dado el primer paso para nuestro Centro de Formación y alto rendimiento para los jóvenes, el cual cuenta con 50 mil metros cuadrados para las 10 categorías de las Divisiones Menores que albergan a más de 200 jóvenes en competencia y 80 de la Escuela Base. En el verano 2008 se realizarán pruebas a más de 5,000 niños como todos los años. 

A diferencia de años anteriores, ahora nuestros jóvenes ya no tendrán que entrenar en diversas canchas, trasladándose por distintos distritos de Lima, sino que lo harán en un solo lugar, el cual cuenta con dos canchas de fútbol, una de ellas con tribunas (para nuestros partidos de local en los campeonatos).

Además posee dos canchas de fulbito y una de fútbol ocho, sumando más de 30,000 metros cuadrados de gras natural.

Cuenta también con dos piscinas, vestuarios, un pabellón con dormitorios, baños, y oficinas administrativas en el primer piso. También un comedor debidamente implementado y áreas recreacionales, una pista de arena para realizar los trabajos de pre-temporada, así como áreas para la implementación de otro campo deportivo, gimnasio, biblioteca, departamento médico, lavandería, utilería y una futura Casa Hogar.

Asimismo, nuestros socios podrán utilizar las instalaciones del Complejo Deportivo como lugar de esparcimiento y entretenimiento familiar.

Esto es el resultado de un trabajo planificado de la directiva en pleno, que tiene entre sus objetivos lograr el desarrollo sus divisiones menores.


----------



## Inyector (Apr 29, 2006)

Esta bien, antes los pobres chicos tenian que jugar en diferentes lugares. Incluso habian muchas quejas porque les robaban las cosas cuando entrenaban por la cancha de el porvenier


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

Como peruano felicito que tomen esa iniciativa y ojala demuestren en los campeonatos por que se considera equipo grande del Peru y hagan feliz a su hinchada pero no aqui en el medio si no afuera señores.

Pd: Crema de mi vida siempre te seguire ... Y dale "U"


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Mas o menos para ser un club grande.


----------



## Inyector (Apr 29, 2006)

Esto lo puse en Estadios peruanos hace poco, es la lista de la infraestructura deportiva de los clubes:

- Universitario: juega sus partidos de local en el estadio Monumental, entrena en las canchas auxiliares del mismo estadio, cuenta con Campo Mar (sede social y campo de entrenamiento de las divisiones menores y donde tambien hace sus pretemporadas el equipo profesional) y tambien con el estadio Lolo Fernandez. El club NO cuenta con un lugar donde concentrar, lo hace en cualquier hotel. 

- Alianza Lima: juega sus partidos de local en el estadio Alejandro Villanueva (de su propiedad), entrena en el campo anexo del estadio (donde tambien los hacen las divisiones menores) y concentra en la Villa Intima. Cuenta además con un *terreno en Lurin donde planenan edificar un complejo deportivo*.

- Sporting Cristal: juega sus partidos de local en el estadio San Martin y en el estadio Nacional (propiedad del IPD), entrena y concentra en La Florida (también sede de las divisiones menores).

- Deportivo Universidad San Martin de Porres: juega sus partidos de local en el estadio Nacional, Monumental, San Martin, Miguel Grau, Alejandro Villanueva. Entrena y concentra en la Villa Deportiva Universitaria junto a sus divisiones menores.

- Sport Ancash: juega sus partidos de local en el estadio Rosas Pampa y cuenta con un complejo deportivo propio donde entrena y concentra el primer equipo. Esto fue construido gracias al apoyo de la minera Barrick.

- Coronel Bolognesi: juega sus partidos de local en el estadio Jorge Basadre. Si es que no me equivoco es el UNICO equipo de provincia de la primera división que cuenta con canchas de entrenamiento propia. No tiene un lugar donde concentra el primer equipo, lo hace en cualquier hotel.



Luego aunque paresca increible NINGUNO de los otros seis clubes de la primera división cuentan con un lugar donde entrenar ni mucho menos concentrar. 

Existen muchos proyectos:

- Cienciano tiene planeado construir un complejo deportivo en Oropesa y también un estadio propio.

- Alianza Atletico tiene planeado construir un complejo deportivo propio y un estadio propio (llamado Paco Gonzales).

- Sport Boys tiene proyectado construir La Villa Rosada lugar donde entrenaría y concentraria el club.

Es increible que muchos clubes no tengan un lugar donde entrar ya que es muy importante que el plantel no ande merodeando diferentes parques zonales para poder entrenar; y en muchos casos se han queado sin hacerlo. 
Es importante tambien que estas prácticas se hagan en otro lugar diferente a donde van a jugar el proximo partido de local porque la cancha se maltrata, salvo para el reconocimiento del campo previo al encuentro. 

El lugar para concentrar es tambien muy importante ya que el deportista sudamericano es muy indisciplinado y es necesario que se enfoque plenamente a la proxima competencia. 

Un punto a parte merece la Universidad Cesar Vallejo, que cuenta con un equipo en la segunda división y cuenta con la Villa Vallejiana lugar donde concentra y entrena el primer equipo.

Otro club que cuenta con un complejo deportivo es (increiblemente) Union Huaral. El club cuenta con una sede deportiva de 6 Has. a las afueras de Huaral en la carretera a Chancay.


----------

